
3 Al Jazeera journalists arrested in Paris for flying a drone - aaronbrethorst
http://www.poynter.org/news/mediawire/323211/3-al-jazeera-journalists-arrested-in-paris-for-flying-a-drone-filming-it-and-watching/
======
sp332
Wow, what were they doing? It's illegal to fly anything in Paris without
authorization from the city. [http://www.bbc.com/news/world-
europe-31619099](http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-31619099)

